# Omelette Pans



## Romans922 (Jan 29, 2016)

Recommendations for Omelette Pans?


----------



## earl40 (Jan 29, 2016)

Very small light ones so when my wife smacks me upside the head it does not hurt too much.


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2016)

Non-stick is best, but use at your own risk:

http://www.latimes.com/food/dailydish/la-dd-time-nonstick-pans-fluorine-20150520-story.html


----------



## timfost (Jan 29, 2016)

A well seasoned Wagner cast iron is hard to beat.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 29, 2016)

I just got done making an omelet in a cast iron skillet. A Griswold 'slant' logo size # 5, circa 1906 - 1912. Before any of the teflon non stick variety I'd recommend a De Buyer carbon steel omelet pan.


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2016)

timfost said:


> A well seasoned Wagner cast iron is hard to beat.



I love my inherited cast iron, but I don't use it for omelets. I use a cheap non-stick from Big Lots for that. (My mother-in-law used to buy a new non-stick pan to start each year, discarding the old one. I'm not that careful, but I do consider them expendable).


----------



## Jack K (Jan 29, 2016)

Edward said:


> (My mother-in-law used to buy a new non-stick pan to start each year, discarding the old one. I'm not that careful, but I do consider them expendable).



About once a year is the right replacement mindset for non-sticks. They're great time savers, but should indeed be thought of as expendables.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 29, 2016)

Please everyone. I'm not looking for what you think would be good or issues of non-stick pans. 

If you've tried it and you've liked it and would recommend it, please do so. Thank you.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 29, 2016)

T-fal makes some really good non-stick pans.


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2016)

Romans922 said:


> If you've tried it and you've liked it and would recommend it, please do so.



Cheap non-stick, Big Lots, use non-metallic utensils, and it should last a couple of years. I got the one for my Mother-in-Law at the Rewe at Berlinerstrasse and Am Flachsrosterweg in Koeln, but that was several years ago.


----------



## johnny (Jan 29, 2016)

Everyone tells me that the stone-dine ones are brilliant.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 29, 2016)

I use a ceramic-lined non-stick. I prefer an older technique of slowly cooking the eggs and pulling pack the edges to let the runny interior flow out to be in direct contact with the pan. In my long-ago restaurant days we'd use a heavy-duty steel pan with slightly cupped edges and flip the omelette with a quick drop and catch with the pan.

I love cast iron, but prefer the "insurance" of non-stick. Cast iron is best to do a french omelette where the whites are beat separately, folded back in, first cooked on the stovetop, then baked.

There you go -- three specific pans.


----------



## ZackF (Jan 29, 2016)

Romans922 said:


> Recommendations for Omelette Pans?



That reminds me I need to buy one. The ones I like are non-stick. They look like a cross between a wok and a skillet.


----------



## Andres (Jan 30, 2016)

There are different types of pans?? We have big ones and small ones and in-between ones. I couldn't tell you what kind or brand they are to save my life.


----------



## Edward (Jan 30, 2016)

Andres said:


> There are different types of pans



Yes, for omelets I like a pan with sloping sides as opposed to vertical sides. (A lot of what is marketed as omelet pans lack this basic feature). These pans are also good for crepes. 

Cost is certainly a factor, but generally I'd recommend for a well equipped kitchen a set of stainless steel pots and pans, a cheap non-stick skillet for egg dishes, and a large cast iron skillet or dutch oven. The cast iron and well made stainless steel should be mulit-generational.


----------



## MCM180 (Feb 3, 2016)

I use both cheapo non-stick pans from Ikea (I _think_) and my better (but still middle-class) non-stick Calphalon ones and don't notice a difference. The Calphalon ones are about 8 years old and have been dish-washered a million times, so they're probably not really non-stick anymore. But I use lots of olive oil, probably way too much, so nothing sticks anyway. I'm a pretty crude chef, admittedly, but I know what I like. 

I also use cooking spray on my spatula/flipper/whatever other utensil whenever I make eggs. Eggs NEVER come off spatulas in the dish-warsher without having done this first.


----------

